# Gainesvilld Gto Owners



## Weisberg16 (Jan 5, 2011)

Trying to meet others with gto's in the Gainesville area. Hit me up!!!


----------



## youngGoat (Aug 14, 2010)

Ill be there in May or August!
dang i was hoping there were some of us gonna be out there!


----------



## Weisberg16 (Jan 5, 2011)

*Gainesville*

For school?


----------



## wooddaniel (Oct 30, 2008)

What's up! Im headed to the track Feb 5th to run my WS6, your welcome to join me. It's gainesville raceway off CR 225. I live in Alachua, used to own an 06 SRM but sold it for a house downpayment. My wife drives a 2004 QSM Goat. What color is yours? I may have seen it around.


----------



## youngGoat (Aug 14, 2010)

Weisberg16 said:


> For school?


yeah, not sure if I'm gonna move and stay the summer out there or just move there when schools starts.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

wooddaniel said:


> What's up! Im headed to the track Feb 5th to run my WS6, your welcome to join me. It's gainesville raceway off CR 225. I live in Alachua, used to own an 06 SRM but sold it for a house downpayment. My wife drives a 2004 QSM Goat. What color is yours? I may have seen it around.


Got my last PM from Dan today. He's not able to make the 5th, but is able to make it the 12th, which also works for me. I'm out of town the 5th. 

Anyone else heading that way or in the area, we are heading to Gainesville raceway on February 12th. The track opens at 10 am and racing starts at 11 am. I'm probably leaving early, 3pm and the track is open to at least 4 and sometimes if the crowd is big enough they will stay till 6pm. 

So far a friend of mine with a Challenger SRT8 is in. He thinks he can beat the 5.0. I'd love to have a GTO present, one that's stock, to school this guy. 

Dan is going to be there with his nicely modded WS6 and a friend with a Camaro SS that has heads and Cam may also show up. There's an outside chance a friend with LS6 powered CTS V may show up and another friend with 2003 Mustang Mach 1 may come too.


----------



## Weisberg16 (Jan 5, 2011)

You should come before so you can find a better deal on a place to live. My GTO is silver and about be totally stock for warranty purposes but after that I am going back up to full power. I have never run at the Gainesville speedway and I don't think my goat will be out of the shop but once it is I will roll through there.


----------



## youngGoat (Aug 14, 2010)

im thinkin about it, does the gainesville race way have good events over the summer? My GTO is also bone stock and i dont really wanna go race it if Im just gonna feel stupid for having a stock car there.


----------



## BaadFLGoat (Nov 16, 2010)

I will come chill, but im not running my goat...I know how fast it is...wouldnt mind showing him off though...


----------



## wooddaniel (Oct 30, 2008)

I sold my WS6 today, so Im bringing the stock 04 out. I don't know if it will beat an SRT8 though, its an auto so I'll be happy if it runs a 14


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Any of you in Gainesville ever have occasion to use Sulander Enterprises for upholstery work?


----------



## Weisberg16 (Jan 5, 2011)

I have never used them but I used this place in virgina on my 04. They did a really nice job. So far my 05 is holding ll of its strings. Lol. What are the plans for this weekend? Is it supposed to rain. I need to install my radiator but my hoses and stuff haven't arrived from ATI yet. Hoing they show up today. We will see.


----------



## wooddaniel (Oct 30, 2008)

Me and Fergflyer are heading to the track tomorrow morning at around ten. Im bringing my wife's G8GT to see how it does. Its supposed to be nice tomorrow


----------



## Weisberg16 (Jan 5, 2011)

Anything done to the g8


----------



## wooddaniel (Oct 30, 2008)

Just got it today, it's bone stock. It wont stay that way for long with me in the same house with it... CAI, L/Ts and a tune are the only things ill probably do though.


----------



## Weisberg16 (Jan 5, 2011)

Installed the radiator and got the car running.  Pretty simple. Now I just need my stock tuned computer to arrive. Then hopefully I can take it into GM this week.


----------



## wooddaniel (Oct 30, 2008)

Weisberg16 said:


> Installed the radiator and got the car running.  Pretty simple. Now I just need my stock tuned computer to arrive. Then hopefully I can take it into GM this week.


Sounds good. I'm looking for a car, Im wating till I see the exact one I want though. Blue/black C6Z for around 40K


----------



## Weisberg16 (Jan 5, 2011)

How was the G8 at the track? Sorry I couldn't make it? Any GTO's show up? C6Z would be sweet. I haven't seen to many for sale around here though.


----------



## wooddaniel (Oct 30, 2008)

We didn't end up going. I got off work at 7 am and slept in. I should get my tuner and cai Monday and I'm off so it's time to put go fast parts on!


----------



## Weisberg16 (Jan 5, 2011)

I love the G8. I want a gxp but they are still out of my price range right now.


----------



## wooddaniel (Oct 30, 2008)

The GT was almost out of ours; luckily I was able to talk themdown a couple grand. I walked out and they called me back with the "What do we have to do to earn your business." I would love a GXP, 6 speed FTW. Im settled on either a C5 or C6Z though. If I get a C5 Ill just slap a blower on there

Couple Pics:


----------



## Weisberg16 (Jan 5, 2011)

Very nice. When are you doing the intake?


----------



## wooddaniel (Oct 30, 2008)

Weisberg16 said:


> Very nice. When are you doing the intake?


As soon as it gets here, hopefully monday or tuesday. I ordered it friday


----------



## Weisberg16 (Jan 5, 2011)

Very cool. I should be brining the GTO into the gm dealership sometime this week. Hopefully nothing else goes wrong. After that well I should be putting the procharger back on.


----------



## wooddaniel (Oct 30, 2008)

Weisberg16 said:


> Very cool. I should be brining the GTO into the gm dealership sometime this week. Hopefully nothing else goes wrong. After that well I should be putting the procharger back on.


Sweet! I'm sure it will be awesome to get it running right. Is your car silver with black wheels? I think I may have seen it at rollins before.

I would take it to Wade Raulerson instead of Palm chevrolet BTW, they used to be a pontiac dealership and they have decent service there. Thats where I took my 06 to get all the warranty work done on it.


----------



## Weisberg16 (Jan 5, 2011)

Yea it is silver with black rims. I am sure you have. That is where I was going to take it. I didn't know there was another dealership around here. I hope they can get the car running perfectly.


----------



## BaadFLGoat (Nov 16, 2010)

Geez Daniel, dont tell him to take it to wade...They tried to smurf me outta so much money...several times, I can see from the pics you posted you bought from them. I wouldnt give brett morgan (gm) Moe or any of those other turd bags a singel penny of mine. I called them out on ripping me off in the service dept, threatend to use my lawyer and they ended up refunding me 800 because they knew that they were trying to do me dirty.On a side note, Palm chevy is great. Honest guys etc...BTW, that red G8 is lookin pretty sharp. hope those scam artists didnt bend you over too bad on it.


----------



## Weisberg16 (Jan 5, 2011)

Look wade can say whatever they want. I basically know what I need done to the car so I mean I guess we will see what they say..


----------



## wooddaniel (Oct 30, 2008)

BaadFLGoat said:


> Geez Daniel, dont tell him to take it to wade...They tried to smurf me outta so much money...several times, I can see from the pics you posted you bought from them. I wouldnt give brett morgan (gm) Moe or any of those other turd bags a singel penny of mine. I called them out on ripping me off in the service dept, threatend to use my lawyer and they ended up refunding me 800 because they knew that they were trying to do me dirty.On a side note, Palm chevy is great. Honest guys etc...BTW, that red G8 is lookin pretty sharp. hope those scam artists didnt bend you over too bad on it.


I only had warranty work done there so I guess they couldnt screw me out of $. 

I got a good deal on it, I got it for 22K and they gave me a decent amount for trade so Im happy with it. They called me after I left and took what I offered. It is in great shape


----------



## Weisberg16 (Jan 5, 2011)

Yea I am only having warranty work done there also. The G8 is sick and the price doesn't sound bad at all. You should buy my next car. LOL


----------



## wooddaniel (Oct 30, 2008)

I used to be a car salesman right when I got out of the army. I know how that garbage works. They usually have around 4-5K of room on a used car depending on the car.


----------



## adamacies (Mar 8, 2011)

I just bought a 2004 black GTO last week. I live in Williston, FL


----------



## mdbomgoat (Feb 24, 2009)

fergyflyer said:


> Got my last PM from Dan today. He's not able to make the 5th, but is able to make it the 12th, which also works for me. I'm out of town the 5th.
> 
> Anyone else heading that way or in the area, we are heading to Gainesville raceway on February 12th. The track opens at 10 am and racing starts at 11 am. I'm probably leaving early, 3pm and the track is open to at least 4 and sometimes if the crowd is big enough they will stay till 6pm.
> 
> ...


Tell your friend there is this slow GTO around town and get him to jump me


----------



## youngGoat (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey sorry to dig up an old thread but could you guys tell me a good shop around town for our Gtos? I need struts and don't really wanna take it to the dealership.


----------

